# AC97 oder HD Audio ans Mainboard anschliessen?



## Proton (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin Leute.

Ich habe eine kurze Frage. Welches Kabel vom Gehäuse soll ich ans Motherboard anschliessen den "AC97" oder "HD Audio", beide passen, aber nur ein Platz verfügbar?

Danke.

Gruß
Proton

PS: Hat jemand auch davon Ahnung? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...fekt-oder-doch-nicht-freezes.html#post3482148


----------



## mickythebeagle (8. Oktober 2011)

1. Was für ein Board ?
2. Haben die meisten Boards interne AC97 & HD Anschlüsse
3. reicht der AC97 da ja meist eh vorne nur ein HS genutzt wird


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2011)

den HD Audio

Der AC97 ist nur für ältere Boards gedacht die kein HD untestützen.

Und ein Case das beide Stecker hat hat natürlich auch HD vorne ansonsten wäre der HD stecker nicht dran


----------



## Proton (8. Oktober 2011)

@ True Monkey

Danke!


----------

